# Two year old first fresher nigerian dwarf



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so I see some things I need to fix, but I see some things I love. She is from a slow to mature line . Please feel free to critique this doe. Udder photo aprox 10 hrs first fill five weeks fresh. I just started to milk her that week. I do not pinch down backs. Conformation photos taken when she was drying up.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

That is one nice udder.

Looks like she needs some selenium, I would also put more weight on her because I like bigger bodied goats. But overall she's nice looking.

Her back leg structure and conformation seems slightly off, I usually like to see a bit more roundness.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Why does she look selenium deficient ? Her coat is growing in from being shaved. She gets replamin at least 1x a month but try for 2x a month and sweetlix meatmaker minerals. I am hoping to get another set of photos before she gets fuzzy.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Her tail has mild selenium crook in it. Hard to tell because it isn't that severe but it's there.

The Replamin needs to be given once weekly.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay I was giving sel gel but replamin had more selenium so changed to that.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

daisymay said:


> Okay I was giving sel gel but replamin had more selenium so changed to that.


Yes it does. But it's meant to be given weekly.

The selenium gel can be given together with Replamin every week to really get over a hump.

@mariarose ?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay I wasn’t aware it was 4x a month. I’ll have to order some more.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

daisymay said:


> Okay I'll make sure to dose 2x a month sometimes I forget but should write it on the calendar, I give them 5cc. The kids I just put enough on my finger since they really dislike it.


No, 4 times a month. Once a week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

daisymay said:


> so I see some things I need to fix, but I see some things I love. She is from a slow to mature line . Please feel free to critique this doe. Udder photo aprox 10 hrs first fill five weeks fresh. I just started to milk her that week. I do not pinch down backs. Conformation photos taken when she was drying up.


I think she's very nice, especially for an FF! In the first picture, the way she's standing makes her look very awkward, but in the second picture she looks beautiful! From the side, She has excellent length, a very level topline, her rump is pretty level as well, good body capacity for an FF, nice brisket, and great angulation in the rear legs. Some things I would change would be a little more levelness over the rump and extension of the brisket, but other than that I think she's very nice.

Her udder is exceptional for a slow maturing FF! It is very balanced when viewed from the side and rear, and has a nice medial. It is also very capacious and has almost perfect attachments at the rear. I would like to see the teats more centered, a bit more height, though it's pretty high. The biggest thing I see is her fore udder could be much longer and smoother, but that could happen with maturity. I think overall she's a lovely doe. How did she do at the show?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I went to one show which was my first. She was great, remembered how to lead and stay mellow.(unlike a few does there) She was only 3 weeks or so fresh. we didn’t place ,but very good experience. Every time she sees a crate she wants in it.
The judges said she was immature which I knew she was ,but her udder was very nice.
Her dam finished her championship at 10 so we have plenty of time.

Ps she’s two years.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks, I had no chance at all ,large class, the Does looked much older. I looked like I belonged in the yearling class. Maybe someone can tell me how to clip better, she looked like a naked mole, and I clipped three weeks before. Is it against the rules if you only clip udders ?poor girl kept getting sun burned months later even with sunscreen a few times a day.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

7. But I couldn’t wash her it was too cold I toweled cleaned her kind of like a sponge bath before clipping and then used 30 on udder the day before. I would love not to shave for just one show she looks better too not being bald.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

That's not too short at all, but some just don't look good shaved. She definitely looks like one of those. I would just give her a winter clip for her next show, trimming off the scraggly long hairs and making her look smoother.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Updated winter photo, she has gained a lot of maturity in so little time


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisymay said:


> so I see some things I need to fix, but I see some things I love. She is from a slow to mature line . Please feel free to critique this doe. Udder photo aprox 10 hrs first fill five weeks fresh. I just started to milk her that week. I do not pinch down backs. Conformation photos taken when she was drying up.


She has beautiful long teats for a nigi!

@Goat Whisperer might could help you with the showing a d clipping part. They got it down to a science. .


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

In those pics- is that the show clip you gave her? 

In the spring we’ll use a 10 or 7F blade for the body. Generally a 7F. Feet and legs are done with a 10# and is blended in to the 7F to not look choppy. Looks like you just had a hard time keeping her smooth. Sometimes I’ll clip a few weeks in advance to get and scraggly or undercoat out then follow up with a fresh show clip right before the show.

You don’t have to clip, though it does make you more professional. Sometimes it’s a matter of getting used to clipping, how to blend, and what blades work best on your goat. 
Some judges can see through the hair. Others can’t. If all the other goats are competitive, or equal to your goat, the neatly clipped doe is more likely to win over a doe who isn’t clipped. I would keep practicing with the clipping. You’ll find what works for her. I have some goats that literally look best if clipped the day prior to the show, others look best if they were clipped once, then re-clipped 10 days prior to the show. 

I think your doe shows some promise. She’s a bit awkward but if from a slow maturing line she could really be something later on!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

The photos were months after the show. Took her forever to grow hair back


----------

